# Local vendors - Do you vape your own mixes



## Nailedit77 (28/4/16)

Though I'd ask the question and see what our mixoliogists Vape...

Do you Vape mainly your own creations or do you vape other juices, what would be ur ADV?


----------



## Nailedit77 (28/4/16)

Mods please move this thread, somehow I posted in wrong place....


----------



## johan (28/4/16)

@Sickboy77 I suggest you change the heading of this thread, it just reads so awfully wrong .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (28/4/16)

johan said:


> @Sickboy77 I suggest you change the heading of this thread, it just reads so awfully wrong .


Done 
Didn't even think about that until u mentioned it... Sounded a bit faulty ne'

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imperator (28/4/16)

Sure do  
Well, at least 3 of the 5. 
I try to buy local juice once a week though, just to see what's 'cool' and all that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (28/4/16)

Um......yeah. I vape my own creations. Why would I otherwise make them?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MorneW (28/4/16)

I mainly vape my own, but when a new juices flavour profile sounds intriguing I'll buy it just to try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/4/16)

I can only afford to vape my own concoctions

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (28/4/16)

100% DIY here. It costs about $1 (R15) per ml here for store bought, and $.02 (R.30) per ml making my own.

I do, however, have the luxury of working with lots of vapers, so I can sample juices of all sorts to get a sense of flavours and then research recipes. It's a win-win. I build their atties for them, they keep me current.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (28/4/16)

Yup it was the whole point of DIY... Not all DIY yet but I will get there.

EDIT: I also buy from hobby mixers. A mate of mine created a juice I cant live without I ordered 100ml of it yesterday. Better than any import. Gave me goose bumps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imperator (28/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yup it was the whole point of DIY... Not all DIY yet but I will get there.
> 
> EDIT: I also buy from hobby mixers. A mate of mine created a juice I cant live without I ordered 100ml of it yesterday. Better than any import. Gave me goose bumps.



What is this glorious sounding juice you speak of?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (28/4/16)

I think the question is directed to actual vendors that sell their juices to the public.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie (28/4/16)

I vape mostly my own.. all sorts of flavours, but nice and light to my taste. 

However i do buy a few local labels from some our favourite brands, since they're well priced. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (28/4/16)

Wesley said:


> I think the question is directed to actual vendors that sell their juices to the public.


Oh lol... didnt get that. 

Hellova interesting question then - what do our mixers/retailers vape mostly? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike (28/4/16)

I vape mostly my own stuff. I always have 10+ testers waiting to go. Sometimes I treat myself with something different, because your own cooking eventually becomes bland no matter what. But generally, yea, my juices are also my ADVs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wesley (28/4/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Oh lol... didnt get that.
> 
> Hellova interesting question then - what do our mixers/retailers vape mostly?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


Reading it again, I actually don't know now! But that's how I interpreted it. Nevertheless would like to know from the vendors...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (28/4/16)

Wesley said:


> Reading it again, I actually don't know now! But that's how I interpreted it. Nevertheless would like to know from the vendors...


ye it would be interesting to hear

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/4/16)

Viper_SA said:


> I can only afford to vape my own concoctions



There are days when I wonder if I can afford to vape my own concoctions 

But then I just byt vas, and tomorrow I concoct a juicy brew.


----------



## Nailedit77 (28/4/16)

What I meant was, the local juice makers. What do they vape? Curious to know if they vape their own creations or do they vape other locals mixes?

Updated heading

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (28/4/16)

Imperator said:


> What is this glorious sounding juice you speak of?


My secret for now lol... goosebumps I tell ye, goosebumps. There are no words. It fizzes on your tongue. Like it was made by Willy Wonka. Cant wait for next week.


----------



## zadiac (28/4/16)

Wesley said:


> I think the question is directed to actual vendors that sell their juices to the public.



Then it should be specified as such

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (28/4/16)

zadiac said:


> Then it should be specified as such


Heading updated


----------



## kyle_redbull (28/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> My secret for now lol... goosebumps I tell ye, goosebumps. There are no words. It fizzes on your tongue. Like it was made by Willy Wonka. Cant wait for next week.


Very interested in this....

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cait (28/4/16)

As a vendor but not a mixologist I prefer to only stock what I have tried otherwise anyone could be selling some pretty nasty stuff. 
My personal favourites are Vape Elixir Pink Spot, Creamy Clouds Creamy Lemon Biscuits, and lastly (not so popularly) for all day vaping I use Liqua 18mg Cappuccino and 0mg Tobacco mixed. SO yeah I do vape the stock we carry. 

Happy Vaping! @Cait


----------



## Paulie (4/5/16)

Thanks @Andre  i love e alittle coffee and cake

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (4/5/16)

Paulie said:


> Thanks @Andre  i love e alittle coffee and cake


50 people just edited certain posts on this forum!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (4/5/16)

Paulie said:


> Thanks @Andre  i love e alittle coffee and cake


Sneaky sneaky @Paulie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fogmachine (4/5/16)

Yes, I only vape my own creations. Lemony Cookie is my adv at the moment, but am always inventing new mixes and test them on myself
I have an awesome vanilla custard cupcake being tested (by me) at the moment


----------

